# IT



## wlg0123qwe (Mar 27, 2014)

Why don not use MFC?


----------



## Jack0r (Mar 27, 2014)

Can you be a bit more specific, you probably mean Microsoft Foundation Class Library??

Wikipedia:


Spoiler



*MFC* may refer to:

*Computing*:


Mel-frequency cepstrum, a representation of sounds used in applications such as automatic speech recognition
Memory flow controller, a part of a computer architecture, e.g. in the Cell Broadband Engine
Merged From Current, a term in a development model of FreeBSD
Microsoft Foundation Class Library, a programming library for C++
Michael F. Cowlishaw, a computer scientist with a 'difficult' surname and so widely known by his 'handle', _mfc_
Multi-Function-Centre, a multifunction printer made by Brother Industries
*Industry*:


Mass flow controller, a device that controls gas flow
Melamine faced chipboard, construction material usually used internally for shelving
*Science*:


Microbial fuel cell, a bio-electrochemical system that drives a current by mimicking bacterial interactions
*Military*:


Lockheed Martin Missiles and Fire Control, a business unit
*Organizations*:


Manulife Financial Corporation
MyFreeCams.com
*Sports*:


Maghull F.C., an English football club in the West Cheshire League Division One
Marine F.C., an English football club in the Northern Premier League Premier Division
Maximum Fighting Championship, formerly Mixed Fighting Championship, a Canadian mixed martial arts promotion
Melbourne Football Club, an Australian rules football club in the Australian Football League (AFL)
Meridian F.C., an English football club in the Kent Invicta League
Middlesbrough F.C., an English football club in the Football League Championship
Millwall F.C., an English professional football team in Football League Championship
Montrose F.C., a Scottish semi-professional football team in the Scottish Football League
Morecambe F.C., an English football club in Football League Two
Motherwell F.C., a Scottish professional football club in the Scottish Premier League
*Other uses*:


Machine finished coated paper, a type of coated paper that has a basis weight of 48–80 g/m2
Marriage and Family Counselor, a professional rank granted by certain colleges
Master of Finance and Control, a course in finance run by the Department of Financial Studies of the University of Delhi
"MFC" (song), a Pearl Jam song
Magic Fire Circle - (MFC) Bulgarian magic community


----------



## wlg0123qwe (Mar 27, 2014)

Is there any  development documents to do Secondary development ? Compared with the windows application, using MFC is easier to understand.


----------



## dodgepong (Mar 27, 2014)

There is currently no documentation for plugin development, unfortunately, but the current version of OBS is about to be deprecated anyway. The OBS rewrite aims to have better documentation.


----------

